# Bumper + Grille Replacement



## FearNoWeevil (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey everybody,

So I started my morning off in a great way by getting in an accident on this horribly rainy morning.  Looks like I'm going to need my front bumper and grille replaced. Has anybody been through this and can tell me how much it was to fix? Did you go to a dealership or a shop?


----------

